# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Baked German Potato Pancakes?

## Angela

Sort of? :) Perhaps someone can let me know.

The woman swears it's an authentic German recipe. I love potato pancakes but hate the mess, so I gave it a try.

I thought it was good, but then I never met a potato I didn't like. :)

Only thing is that I think their technique stinks. I beat the eggs, added seasoning and onions and then mixed into bowl of potatoes. (I used my Cuisinart shredder). When it was really mixed I turned it into the baking pan. I don't see how olive oil could be authentic, so I buttered the baking dish.

----------

